# First IVF *



## dreamgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi

We first found out about over a year ago that my husband couldnt have children and since then have been on a rollercoaster ride. After much turmoil we decided to go down the donor route but then couldnt find a clinic that had suitable donors. Finally in September last year we found a clinic that had one suitable donor and have had 3 failed IUI attempts since. Each time I kept hearing how the conditions were good, etc etc and i kept praying and hoping for a baby, with the final no coming on Christmas Day. We are now moving onto IVF this month with treatment in Feb.

Its been one crappy year to put it mildly. You see everyone else you know get pregnant, have babies, plan their next whilst you are stuck, praying for a miracle. It feels like you are living in a different world, where you have to pretend that life is normal but all the time you are dying inside. Weve told a few people who have tried to be helfpul but at times I feel even my husband doesnt understand. Ive just watched the tears and hope video and its just so true.....

I came across this site a couple of days ago and ive already gained a lot of strength just knowing that other people are going through the same thing and feeling the same way. I wish id discovered it sooner! Id love to hear from others who are going through treatment at the same time so that we can share experiences..

I sincerely wish all of you success in whatever you are going through...

Sonia


----------



## TwiceBlessed (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Sonia sorry to hear you are having difficulty conceiving. But you have come to the right place for support, information or even just somewhere to rant. There will be many people on here in exactly your situation and I pray you find as much support here as I have on my journey to date.

You may wish to check out these links for more specific information

male factors http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

ivf general chit chat http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

cycle buddies for when you start your next treatment http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=68.0

donor sperm/eggs http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

Also go into the location section for your county via the main board and it is likely you will find some people in your area and/or at your clinic to "chat" to also.

Wishing you all the very best for your IVF cycle.

Just noticed you are in London, there is an active London Girls thread and a lot of the London clinics are represented here and posts frequent!


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi dreamgirl,

just wanted to give you a big heartfelt hug .
This site is a life saver, good luck with your journey.
emps
x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Sonia,

Welcome to Fertility Friends, This site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  
Its also great for getting things off your chest.

Good luck on your journey and with tx  

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello

i feel like i wrote that myself... one thing about this site everyone understands in some way or another, watching friends have babys plan babys etc is the hardest thing to deal with.the ivf is such a roller coaster and it always seems so unfair.

im hoping to have frozen egg transfer round about march might see you around on some of the boards feel free to pm for chats.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Sonia, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am sorry to hear you are struggling to find people who understand your situation.  Infertility can be a very lonely place to be and people falling pg all around you or coming out with no-so helpful comments doesn't make it any easier. 
But you have found FF now and you are surrounded by people who do understand what this is like, and what you are going through. I know you will make lots of new friends on here. 

EBW, has left you some great links - do check them out and dive straight on in posting / asking questions.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx.  

C~x


----------



## dreamgirl (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks for all the sweet replies... can feel the support already!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Sonia

Welcome to FF    You really have come to a great place for support and understanding.

Wishing you all the best

x x x


----------



## gingerbreadgirl (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Dreamgirl
I could have written that post myself   FF is wonderful, you will find the strength to come through this. Its definitely a rollercoaster ride. FF has helped me come to terms with our situation and Ive made some good virtual buddies along the way! I said hello too on the London girls TTC board, its a good crowd over there. There will be a number of girlies starting treatment soon so stick around....and welcome xxx


----------



## Liss (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Dreamgirl

Welcome to FF and I'm really glad you found the site.  Infertility can be very lonely at times and although friends and family try to understand, I don't think you really can unless you've been there.  

We had our 1st round of IVF in Nov and sadly it didn't work out for us THIS TIME but we're going to try again, and try again after that  .  Hope to have another go at IVF Feb/March time. 

I wish you all the luck in the world for your IVF in Feb.  We might end up cycling at the same time  .

Good luck!

Love and hugs,

Liss xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.  Sorry to hear of your troubles ttc  

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

